# Bad Jet Lathe Motor?



## toolcrazy (Aug 1, 2010)

I went to use my lathe today, and noticed a very loud rubbing sound. First thought was the headstock bearings. But, I'm not that lucky. Disconnected the belt and those run nice and smooth. 

Grabbed the motor pulley and low and behold it was coming from there. I removed the motor took the brushed out and it still rubs. I then disassembled the motor and can't find any reason for it to make noise. No rub marks or any scratching anywhere. The noise seems to be coming from the brushes/electrical end. The bearings are in good shape and seem to be solid.

I have looked up a replacement motor and they are $260 and I think I got the lathe for around $350. 

Any suggestions? Should I just assemble the lathe and run it till it dies?


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 1, 2010)

pennstate has a variable speed motor for about $100


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 1, 2010)

bettyt44720 said:


> pennstate has a variable speed motor for about $100



And it's pretty easy to install (and I am NOT mechanically inclined!)


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 1, 2010)

bettyt44720 said:


> pennstate has a variable speed motor for about $100



I didn't think about that. But it is a full conversion kit and my lathe is already a Jet 1014VS. But it is a better price than the Jet.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 1, 2010)

since you have the variable speed motor already (this was not mentioned in the original post) your problem is probably one of the magnets has come loose. a good motor shop can epoxy it back in place for about $30. been there done that.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Aug 1, 2010)

It cold be from
youir brushes


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Motor*



toolcrazy said:


> I went to use my lathe today, and noticed a very loud rubbing sound. First thought was the headstock bearings. But, I'm not that lucky. Disconnected the belt and those run nice and smooth.
> 
> Grabbed the motor pulley and low and behold it was coming from there. I removed the motor took the brushed out and it still rubs. I then disassembled the motor and can't find any reason for it to make noise. No rub marks or any scratching anywhere. The noise seems to be coming from the brushes/electrical end. The bearings are in good shape and seem to be solid.
> 
> ...


 
You might want to take the motor to a shop....they can often be fixed for a lot less than the price a new one.  You might also call Jet Service...sometimes there are problems come up that don't invoke a recall but do get a free replacement if a customer calls.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 1, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that you are having problems. I recently had clicking noises when I ran my 1014VS and replaced the bearings but now it is noisier that when I started. I forgot that there are bearings in the motor. DUH ME!!! :redface::frown:


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 2, 2010)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> It cold be from
> youir brushes



Nope, noisy with the brushes out. Already checked that.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 2, 2010)

bettyt44720 said:


> since you have the variable speed motor already (this was not mentioned in the original post) your problem is probably one of the magnets has come loose. a good motor shop can epoxy it back in place for about $30. been there done that.



Never thought of that. There is a motor repair shop just up the street from me. I will try that before anything. 

I will also call Jet. See what they say.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 5, 2010)

Talked to Jet, they are going to sell me a motor for $110 ($150 off). Unfortunately my lathe is 4 months out of warranty and they felt bad. I was surprised at the fact that they really wanted to help. I got the feeling that they really wanted to send me a new motor, free but just couldn't.

Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 5, 2010)

That is probably their cost on the motor......  I would still take it to the local shop, and then go to Jet if it can't be fixed cheaper....


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, I called Jet back and I was going to just order a new one. Turns out, either the tech misspoke, or I misunderstood, probably the latter. The new motor was $150 $110 off. So, I put it on hold. 

I then, took the motor apart, one more time and did some more inspecting. As suggested by bettyt44720, I did a little, very light prying on the magnets. And low and behold, one popped right loose. So, there was the noise. I then mixed up some epoxy and place a thin coat on the magnet. Placed it back in place and clamped it. I probably could of tried it in 24 hours, but didn't get back to it till a week later. Assembled the motor, hooked it up and tried it out. No more noise. I proceeded to assemble my lathe and turn up 3 key chains and 2 pens. The lathe is working great. 

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm still getting a NOVA, but now I can save for it, instead of putting it on the card.


----------

